
Congress Moves to Strike Internet Privacy Rules from Obama Era - flippyhead
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/23/technology/congress-moves-to-strike-internet-privacy-rules-from-obama-era.html?_r=0
======
orev
They want to allow selling of data to third parties. One of those third
parties can be political market research firms that report back to the
politicians. This is a back door to government spying on citizens like we've
never seen before.

